# What is Trump?



## tabzer (Nov 17, 2022)

This may teeter to EOF quality but let's give politics a shot. 

Feel free to comment expanding on your reasoning or other thoughts related to the subject.  Please comment why, if you choose "other", or if there is a question.

This is about opinions (or what you may believe), not trying to prove people wrong, or yourself right.


----------



## mrgone (Nov 17, 2022)

He's just a capitalist and tries to make money any way possible.
Remember when he moved into the trump tower and secret service had to rent rooms from him for the protection detail?
Loves people who give him money.
Praises people so they vote for him, regardless how bad they are (e.g. nazis)


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 18, 2022)

this thread is gonna go in great directions i can tell


----------



## Mythrandir (Nov 18, 2022)

I think Dayz describes the "Trump Complex" very well.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 18, 2022)

Where's "Azzhole" on that poll?


----------



## tabzer (Nov 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Where's "Azzhole" on that poll?


Do you think he's an asshole but not a con-artist?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 18, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Do you think he's an asshole but not a con-artist?



Yes he is that. But an azzhole is worse. Thus my bid is that, is what he is [.]

And other harsh words.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yes he is that. But an azzhole is worse. Thus my bid is that, is what he is [.]
> 
> And other harsh words.


Interesting.  I always thought being an asshole is a pre-requisite to being a con-artist.  Do you have an example of a con-artist that isn't an asshole?


----------



## mrgone (Nov 19, 2022)

mrgone said:


> He's just a capitalist and tries to make money any way possible.
> Remember when he moved into the trump tower and secret service had to rent rooms from him for the protection detail?
> Loves people who give him money.
> Praises people so they vote for him, regardless how bad they are (e.g. nazis)



i forgot

he is not a democrat!
he is a dictator, he expects you to execute his orders, no questions asked.
i expect, if you talk back to him, he gets a hissy fit and/or fires you.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 21, 2022)

He's a two penny con artist in a country where a frightening amount of people have only a single penny brain.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 21, 2022)

He’s become a cult leader for angry people


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 21, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> He’s become a cult leader for angry people


That's something an angry person would say.

As for me, I am apposed to  judging Donald by his actions as well as his veryown words, be they current, words from the past, words made to the public, or those said in private. Instead I would rather pre-judge him according to how those who control the satellites RE-present him as that's always a safe bet and leaves me with the comfortable feeling that I am in no way caught up in some sort of socially engineered hive mind with opinions all provided, but am instead thinking on my own accord, with a certainty that none of the research I've done through the televised networks, NPR, and the like have mislead me in any way shape or form, and that in fact these powers behind the flow of information have nothing but my best intentions in mind, and simply want to simplify my pursuit of truth via burning and slandering all information that points to any other possibilities which of course must all be misleading and harmful towards me and those I care for.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 26, 2022)

Defining a Trump is very hard. He is a very difficult species that we have little reaserch on.

It's breeding habits, how it eats, it develops an orange skin to attract mates and attention.

The Trump that has the orangest skin will get to be pack leader since members of the species are attracted to colors of orange and associate it with happy, uplifting feelings. The species feels more like life will be happy with the orangest creature in charge.

https://www.verywellmind.com/the-color-psychology-of-orange-2795818


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 28, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> That's something an angry person would say.
> 
> As for me, I am apposed to  judging Donald by his actions as well as his veryown words, be they current, words from the past, words made to the public, or those said in private. Instead I would rather pre-judge him according to how those who control the satellites RE-present him as that's always a safe bet and leaves me with the comfortable feeling that I am in no way caught up in some sort of socially engineered hive mind with opinions all provided, but am instead thinking on my own accord, with a certainty that none of the research I've done through the televised networks, NPR, and the like have mislead me in any way shape or form, and that in fact these powers behind the flow of information have nothing but my best intentions in mind, and simply want to simplify my pursuit of truth via burning and slandering all information that points to any other possibilities which of course must all be misleading and harmful towards me and those I care for.



whole lot of words for someone as surface level and shallow as trump.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 28, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> whole lot of words for someone as surface level and shallow as trump.


YES!!! Words!


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 30, 2022)

i bet trump pees blood and calls it red cum


----------

